# GA: Young Golden Male at Gwinnett



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This beautiful boy is at Gwinnett County Animal Control:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15116844

PEN 137 AVL NOW 
*Golden Retriever*

* Large







Young







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 8614 *


 





*More About PEN 137 AVL NOW*


My Internal ID # is 8614
I am a MALE, PEN 137 - Golden Retriever
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 11/16/2009
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 

NOTE: If you are interested in this dog, either bring a print out of this sheet or have pen number AND INTERNAL NUMBER when you visit the shelter. 

If you are interested in adopting this pet, please act quickly. Most dogs are subject to a 5 day holding period before becoming available for adoption or euthanasia on the sixth day. Dogs who are signed over by their owners may be euthanized or adopted immediately upon their arrival. Calling the shelter, during our open hours, can confirm the animal is still available, however, we can not hold an animal nor adopt one with just a phone call. 

Come by and Visit Us at:
884 Winder Hwy (Hwy 29) 
Lawrenceville, Ga 30045
770-339-3200.

AGA and GRRA have been notified about him.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

LEt us know if you want us to e-mail them again.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW He is so stinking cute. Those eyes are just begging for someone to come and get him.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a sucker for the ones who stand up like that, or hold out a paw.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you get a response from any of the rescues?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually, my contact in Georgia was in touch with AGA and GRRA - I believe she knows Lexie personally. I haven't heard anything further. If you would like to drop them a note for him, it couldn't hurt. Thanks for caring!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed for him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My home that wanted the Newton boy is very interested in this guy! As is another adopter I have who has been waiting for a while.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd suggest contacting the shelter ASAP - but you probably know that! I will also let my contact in Georgia know and maybe she can help.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Any update on this cutie pie?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I pm'd Jenna an e-mail address for the rescue coordinator at Gwinnett. My contact suspects that this guy will either be reclaimed or have lots of apps. She also said that failing that, GRRA will take him in a heartbeat.


----------

